# Hash oil for medical use



## tobo (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello

I am new to this forum and have a few questions about producing oil.

1. Is it better to use dry, half dry or fresh plants (I will doit with alcohol) to make oil?

2. Is it better to store dry plants and make oil when I neade it or make oil and freeze it for later use? How long are good dry plants and how long freezed oil?

3. Is rain washing away THC and other stuf from plants? Is it important to harvest in suny day?

I appreciate any help.  Sorry for my bad englisch

Regards


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2014)

1. dry

2.The oil doesn't go bad. I have had a tube at room temp for a year and it is fine. I make it when  i have enough to make a big batch.

3. no, but the plants should be dried out before you harvest them.

Let us know how we can help and Welcome to MP. Your English is fine. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## tobo (Sep 16, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> 1. dry
> 
> 2.The oil doesn't go bad. I have had a tube at room temp for a year and it is fine. I make it when i have enough to make a big batch.
> 
> ...


 

Than you very much. You helped me alot.

Cheers


----------

